# Batch commands help



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ummmm... well you removed my other post but im not trying to make a virus or crap up sum ones computer thanks -.- educational purposes only... basicly if anythings gunna get crapped out by anything i learn here it will be my dummy HDD that im using to test out commands... but can you tell me how to :

Open/Close a CD/DVD ROM drive

Shurdown/Restart a computer

Open a folder in Explorer view

Rename / Movie a directory (With example if possible)

Thanks for the help ppls


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Moved you here, I think you have a better chance here.


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

uh ty :S i thought i posted here altho im not sure if im at the place you moved form or 2 lmfao, im confused now, i think i posted in wrong place by accident ty anyways =P


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

No1 can help me?... or will?... =[


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

i figured out how to get the computer to log off by the shurdow -l command but when i try to shutdow / restart the computer by batch commands it gives this error

Shutdown -s
The operation completed successfuly
A required privilege is not held by the client

Smae for shutdown -r

Any help here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you done any research for yourself?

Open a command prompt, and type the following commands.

SHUTDOWN /?

That should give you an idea about shutting down or restarting the computer.

MOVE /?

That's the bible for moving a file.

C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER C:\

Opens the root of C: in explorer.

I don't know about the CD open/close, there are 3rd party utilities.


----------



## wolverinex (May 1, 2007)

I can't use the at command because i am a limited user do you know how to bypass that crap.
I need to use it to get to my computer's super user account
Says:
At "time" /interactive "cmd.exe"
Access Denied.
Is there anyway to fix this.

WOLVERINE X


----------



## wolverinex (May 1, 2007)

system366 said:


> Ummmm... well you removed my other post but im not trying to make a virus or crap up sum ones computer thanks -.- educational purposes only... basicly if anythings gunna get crapped out by anything i learn here it will be my dummy HDD that im using to test out commands... but can you tell me how to :
> 
> Open/Close a CD/DVD ROM drive
> 
> ...


to shutdown a computer : shutdown /y
to stop a shutdown: shutdown /-y
to open the windows explorer: explorer.exe
to open a file using the explorer view: start "path" explorer.exe

Renames a file or files.

RENAME [drive:][path]filename1 filename2.
REN [drive:][path]filename1 filename2.

Note that you cannot specify a new drive or path for your destination file.

Moves files and renames files and directories.

To move one or more files:
MOVE [/Y | /-Y] [drive:][path]filename1[,...] destination

To rename a directory:
MOVE [/Y | /-Y] [drive:][path]dirname1 dirname2

[drive:][path]filename1 Specifies the location and name of the file
or files you want to move.
destination Specifies the new location of the file. Destination
can consist of a drive letter and colon, a
directory name, or a combination. If you are moving
only one file, you can also include a filename if
you want to rename the file when you move it.
[drive:][path]dirname1 Specifies the directory you want to rename.
dirname2 Specifies the new name of the directory.

/Y Suppresses prompting to confirm you want to
overwrite an existing destination file.
/-Y Causes prompting to confirm you want to overwrite
an existing destination file.

The switch /Y may be present in the COPYCMD environment variable.
This may be overridden with /-Y on the command line. Default is
to prompt on overwrites unless MOVE command is being executed from
within a batch script.

HOPE THAT HELPED U

WOLVERINE X


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're a limited user, you probably can't do any of the stuff you're trying to do, with the possible exception of starting up Explorer and moving files.

Who's machine is it if you don't have admin rights?


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you for the help, thats aload m8 =]


----------



## wolverinex (May 1, 2007)

yeah i am on my family computer and some of the dos commands are unaccessable is there any way to gain access to these commands?


WOLVERINE X


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Ask whoever is the administrator to grant you the rights.


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

Well i was testing them out at a training centre i go to and had many problems with the Shutdown command until i changed thier admin pass through Dos (Yep... they dont think to block that as every1 else there is a computer illiterate chave eccept when it comes to MSN) so i changed the pass for admin and logged in under Staff and they all worked fine =D... now i just gotta try n find a password document to find out what thier pass usta be and chnage it back XD


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's where you're going to come to grief. I don't think you'll find any "password document", so they'll surely know you tampered with the machine.


----------



## system366 (Apr 27, 2007)

They have a disc labeld "Passwords" which they keep in the safe in reception and i have a feeling that there will be w copy of the Documents on thier Back-Up drive... if not ill do a File recovery on the main host computer in reception and get a copy of the document with the passwords =D... Im not so stupid as they think XD


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to close this one, since what you are doing is clearly against school policy, and is likely to land you in trouble. I suggest you read the TSG Rules before any more posts, we don't help with illegal activities or valid restrictions on access.


----------

